# Richt and UGA



## country boy (Aug 6, 2013)

This is with out a doubt the most talented team that Richt has had since he's gotten to Athens. So what I'm really wanting to know is can Richt  finally pull it all together and win the N.C. And if he fails to at least win a SEC championship will the fans and AD support him any longer.  By no means am I wanting to start a fire Right thread, just wondering is if a SEC title is enough to pacify dawg nation or is it BCS or nothing.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 6, 2013)

country boy said:


> This is with out a doubt the most talented team that Richt has had since he's gotten to Athens. So what I'm really wanting to know is can Richt  finally pull it all together and win the N.C. And if he fails to at least win a SEC championship will the fans and AD support him any longer.  By no means am I wanting to start a fire Right thread, just wondering is if a SEC title is enough to pacify dawg nation or is it BCS or nothing.



Clearly, you know very little.  What an idiotic post.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2013)

If he wins the sec he will be safe. I will say this I believe this is also the most focused, goal oriented team I can remember since he came. I'm very optimistic about this team but the past has taught me to be careful getting caught up in preseason hype. One thing I like this year than years past is the turnout for voluntary conditioning and workouts this past offseason. This team has leaders along with talent and the off season troubles haven't been there. We shall see Go Dawgs!


----------



## country boy (Aug 6, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Clearly, you know very little.  What an idiotic post.



If you don't like it then don't respond


----------



## tcward (Aug 6, 2013)

country boy said:


> This is with out a doubt the most talented team that Richt has had since he's gotten to Athens. So what I'm really wanting to know is can Richt  finally pull it all together and win the N.C. And if he fails to at least win a SEC championship will the fans and AD support him any longer.  By no means am I wanting to start a fire Right thread, just wondering is if a SEC title is enough to pacify dawg nation or is it BCS or nothing.



Been smokin' that stuff again, huh?


----------



## billy62green (Aug 6, 2013)

country boy said:


> This is with out a doubt the most talented team that Richt has had since he's gotten to Athens. So what I'm really wanting to know is can Richt  finally pull it all together and win the N.C. And if he fails to at least win a SEC championship will the fans and AD support him any longer.  By no means am I wanting to start a fire Right thread, just wondering is if a SEC title is enough to pacify dawg nation or is it BCS or nothing.



Better talent than the David Pollack/David Greene years? More talent than on the 2012 roster? Didn't they lose a large part of last year's defense? Isn't the 2013 schedule significantly tougher than last year? I'm not even a Georgia fan but I notice that the poor man Richt is always on someone's list to get the boot if he doesn't win the BCS that year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 6, 2013)

El oh el. This is the kinda stuff that's funny. Most talented roster..not even close.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 6, 2013)

country boy said:


> If you don't like it then don't respond



Sorry, I was just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 6, 2013)

Y'all have to worry about Clemson and SC first.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2013)

Country boy has the best avatar on here and y'all treat him this way.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Y'all have to worry about Clemson and SC first.



Not sure how you got that from this thread?


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 6, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Country boy has the best avatar on here and y'all treat him this way.



Is she Hispanic?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Is she Hispanic?



She's anything you want her to be.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

We wont know about the talent level of this team until the season starts. Individual talent looks like it might be there. Individual talent does not necessarily mean team talent. Hapyy Birthday Chief.


----------



## Horns (Aug 6, 2013)

Talent is one thing but using the talent to win is another. This is a young defense. I do not think UGA is ready to run off Richt.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you. That is what I was trying to say, but used too many words.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Is she Hispanic?



She's Herspanic, and I don't discriminate against hot chicks! 

Yes, this is a very talented team, I will support Richt no matter what happens. UGA and Georgia fans better be glad we got such a fine coach. I truly believe in the man!

As for how we will do this year; I really feel good about our chances to win it all. Got a lot of young talent that has been showing out in practice. Hearing about a lot of speed on both sides of the ball. 

Plus, not hearing about any trouble. Gotta love that!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 7, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure how you got that from this thread?



The op was talking about National championships and sec titles.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 7, 2013)

But to be more specific:

UGA fans need to take a lesson from UT fans.  We were pretty spoiled for awhile with the success of the 90s and early 2000s. And especially the 98 national championship. The fan base became divided after a 2005 5-6 record after going 10-3 in 04. Some say the game had passed Fulmer and his best years were behind him. But in 06 we finished 9-4 and then in 07 we went 10-4 losing to LSU 21-14 in the SECCG . It seemed Fulmer was back,  while others felt it was because of David Cutcliff back as OC. Well cut left and Fulmer hired his new OC Clawson. It was said he would need 2 years to install his offense.  That year we finished 5-7 and Fulmer was forced to retire. Since then the rest is history.  Lane Kiffin seemed to have us on trackand re-energized, but he left us literally like a thief in the night. Then came a guy named Dooley who no one, except Google knew anything abut him.  We had high hopes for his father's success at UGA. He could only get us to 6-7, 5-7 and 5-7 last year with one of Tennessees best offenses in history. Grant it,  our D coach was the problem last yr.

I guess what I'm getting at us be happy with an SECCG loss.  Cause it sure beats not even making it to a lower tier bowl game. GA does seem to do less with more,  but man,  I sure do miss the days of Fulmer and whinning about losing  2-3 games a year opposed to back to back 5-7s. It's completely normal to want more,  but don't get too selfish and Stab the man in the back who has brought y'all recent success.  Trust me,it could be a lot worse.....


----------



## BrotherBadger (Aug 7, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> But to be more specific:
> 
> UGA fans need to take a lesson from UT fans.  We were pretty spoiled for awhile with the success of the 90s and early 2000s. And especially the 98 national championship. The fan base became divided after a 2005 5-6 record after going 10-3 in 04. Some say the game had passed Fulmer and his best years were behind him. But in 06 we finished 9-4 and then in 07 we went 10-4 losing to LSU 21-14 in the SECCG . It seemed Fulmer was back,  while others felt it was because of David Cutcliff back as OC. Well cut left and Fulmer hired his new OC Clawson. It was said he would need 2 years to install his offense.  That year we finished 5-7 and Fulmer was forced to retire. Since then the rest is history.  Lane Kiffin seemed to have us on trackand re-energized, but he left us literally like a thief in the night. Then came a guy named Dooley who no one, except Google knew anything abut him.  We had high hopes for his father's success at UGA. He could only get us to 6-7, 5-7 and 5-7 last year with one of Tennessees best offenses in history. Grant it,  our D coach was the problem last yr.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at us be happy with an SECCG loss.  Cause it sure beats not even making it to a lower tier bowl game. GA does seem to do less with more,  but man,  I sure do miss the days of Fulmer and whinning about losing  2-3 games a year opposed to back to back 5-7s. *It's completely normal to want more,  but don't get too selfish and Stab the man in the back who has brought y'all recent success. * Trust me,it could be a lot worse.....



This is an excellent point. The road to the top takes years to climb, while the fall to the bottom can happen almost instantly. While there is nothing wrong with expecting more from UGA and Richt, don't think that firing him will necessarily bring a higher level of success immedately.

After being one play away from winning the SEC and playing in the National Championship, i don't think Richt should be on the hot seat. Should expectations be of an SEC championship? Of course. But not winning it shouldn't lead to his firing. But then again, I don't exactly have the pulse of Dawg nation.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 7, 2013)

country boy said:


> This is with out a doubt the most talented team that Richt has had since he's gotten to Athens. So what I'm really wanting to know is can Richt  finally pull it all together and win the N.C. And if he fails to at least win a SEC championship will the fans and AD support him any longer.  By no means am I wanting to start a fire Right thread, just wondering is if a SEC title is enough to pacify dawg nation or is it BCS or nothing.



Great avatar.  Very poor analysis!  This team has talent, but it is FAR from this most talented team.

The great thing about this team from what I am hearing is their selflessness and work ethic.  That could take them farther than other more talented teams, but until they t it up, we will not know.


----------



## marknga (Aug 7, 2013)

Lets beat Clemson first.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2013)

BrotherBadger said:


> This is an excellent point. The road to the top takes years to climb, while the fall to the bottom can happen almost instantly. While there is nothing wrong with expecting more from UGA and Richt, don't think that firing him will necessarily bring a higher level of success immedately.
> 
> After being one play away from winning the SEC and playing in the National Championship, i don't think Richt should be on the hot seat. Should expectations be of an SEC championship? Of course. But not winning it shouldn't lead to his firing. But then again, I don't exactly have the pulse of Dawg nation.



Saban took the tide to the top his 3rd season (not years). And bama was a mediocre team at the time he took over.  I think most average coaches could go to Bama and UGA and get 8-9 wins in a season due to the talent that both programs attract year to year. Firing Richt for not winning a title would be stupid. He is still one of the better coaches in the country and eventually he will win a title. I don't see it happening this year with an unproven defense and brutal schedule.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 7, 2013)

Glad the players don't read this stuff. We have a tough schedule that points to a loss or two, and no I would not want CMR fired for it. We need to be focusing on our first game..a team that is also very good with some NFL talent,too. Then focus on game 2 where we owe the chickens one.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 7, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> The op was talking about National championships and sec titles.



The OP is also a Gator fan.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2013)

Tough to say that this is the most talent that Richt has had,...but it is easy to say that UGA has the best, most experienced O-line in about a decade combined with a senior QB and talented RB's, TE's and receivers,...so I don't think it's a stretch that UGA may field it's most complete Offense in a long, long time...will  that translate into championships?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 7, 2013)

Last year was their best shot at a title.... and they came up 5 yards short.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 7, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Last year was their best shot at a title.... and they came up 5 yards short.



SHHHHHHH. Those words tend to send some over the edge. In fact your whole post may just ruin the day for some Dawgies. The good thing is, UGA has a fine team regardless of the standings at the end of the year and they have a good man in CMR. Something to be proud of.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 7, 2013)

This same thread pops up about this time every year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 7, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Tough to say that this is the most talent that Richt has had,...but it is easy to say that UGA has the best, most experienced O-line in about a decade combined with a senior QB and talented RB's, TE's and receivers,...so I don't think it's a stretch that UGA may field it's most complete Offense in a long, long time...will  that translate into championships?


A lot of question marks with the D


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2013)

Gaters tend to grab at anything when they have so little hope.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> A lot of question marks with the D




yes...there are...but that is the secret.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> yes...there are...but that is the secret.



I don't think UGA's defense will be any worse than last year's D


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 7, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I don't think UGA's defense will be any worse than last year's D



I feel the same, too. I actually believe we'll be better. We have a lot of very talented guys on D and it may take a game or 2 to for us to click, but I am not too worried (not now at least) about our D.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I don't think UGA's defense will be any worse than last year's D



Agree


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 7, 2013)

In watching the SECCG again last night, what struck me about UGA's D was their tendency to over run plays, be constantly out of position, overly aggressive and poor tackling...all of which are a result of poor discipline.
If this crop has a more controlled approach, then I believe that UGA's D will perform better than last year's squad.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> In watching the SECCG again last night, what struck me about UGA's D was their tendency to over run plays, be constantly out of position, overly aggressive and poor tackling...all of which are a result of poor discipline.
> If this crop has a more controlled approach, then I believe that UGA's D will perform better than last year's squad.


 Lack of depth didn't help either. We have that issue resolved this year. I'm very anxious to see this group. Majority of last years group were individual players playing on team. That won't be the case this year. There are quite a few players that have had a lot of playing time. Garrison Smith, Jordan Jenkins, Herreah, Vaser, Swann, and countless others that have been in the system a few years. Bailey, Thornton, Stripling. I think the secondary is the weakest link as far as pass coverage, bit not so in run support. I think we will be a lot stronger there. This will be a very fast and athletic D but UGA has had those before. A little undersized up front but very arhletic.


----------



## riprap (Aug 7, 2013)

I have given up the u haul and have switched over to Penske. They have a much bigger truck for the same price. 1 loss and Richt better have that F-150 or Flex moved out of the way cause I'm backing up to the front door.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 8, 2013)

fairhope said:


> SHHHHHHH. Those words tend to send some over the edge. In fact your whole post may just ruin the day for some Dawgies.



Awesome ... you are an amazing mathematical anomaly.  Every time you drive from Georgia into Alabama, you raise the IQ of both states.  Keep it up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2013)

country boy said:


> This is with out a doubt the most talented team that Richt has had since he's gotten to Athens. So what I'm really wanting to know is can Richt  finally pull it all together and win the N.C. And if he fails to at least win a SEC championship will the fans and AD support him any longer.  By no means am I wanting to start a fire Right thread, just wondering is if a SEC title is enough to pacify dawg nation or is it BCS or nothing.



I think we'll do just fine... Especially after we make it 3 in a row to you Gators... 

I find it SO amusing that Gators and Vols are so worried about the Dawgs and Richt.. Heck, the Gators were so desperate they had to hire a Dawg to get them relevant again..


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 8, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Awesome ... you are an amazing mathematical anomaly.  Every time you drive from Georgia into Alabama, you raise the IQ of both states.  Keep it up!



Yeah, Check this out since you are such a mathematical wiz and I won't make it a personal attack or insult your intelligence. Everytime I drive from Alabama to Georgia 32>28 and on my way back to Alabama 28<32. Need I explain?  Or how about this, BCSNC=UA or BCSNC>UGA. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Yeah, Check this out since you are such a mathematical wiz and I won't make it a personal attack or insult your intelligence. Everytime I drive from Alabama to Georgia 32>28 and on my way back to Alabama 28<32. Need I explain?  Or how about this, BCSNC=UA or BCSNC>UGA. Have a wonderful day.



Ouch.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Lack of depth didn't help either. We have that issue resolved this year. I'm very anxious to see this group. Majority of last years group were individual players playing on team. That won't be the case this year. There are quite a few players that have had a lot of playing time. Garrison Smith, Jordan Jenkins, Herreah, Vaser, Swann, and countless others that have been in the system a few years. Bailey, Thornton, Stripling. I think the secondary is the weakest link as far as pass coverage, bit not so in run support. I think we will be a lot stronger there. This will be a very fast and athletic D but UGA has had those before. A little undersized up front but very arhletic.



We are rid of a DL coach that didn't like to substitute.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> We are rid of a DL coach that didn't like to substitute.



Yes we are!


----------



## riprap (Aug 8, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Awesome ... you are an amazing mathematical anomaly.  Every time you drive from Georgia into Alabama, you raise the IQ of both states.  Keep it up!



This looks like a positive statement!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I find it SO amusing that Gators and Vols are so worried about the Dawgs and Richt.. Heck, the Gators were so desperate they had to hire a Dawg to get them relevant again..



worried? Don't flatter yourself. i doubt any of them are worried about dogs. 

Gators desperate...having to get back to relevancy?? really? Come on. 
1980 or 2008, whats more relevant? 

has the idea that you will never win the big game under richt so messed with your heads that deflection is the best medicine right now to keep your heads above water. 

Worried about the dogs? No sir, i doubt it. We're just getting in line to watch the train de-rail like it does EVERY year on this forum the first 3 weeks of season when the dogs show up to big games un-prepared, out coached, and undisciplined. Then the Woody's "Fire Richt" machine gets fired up and we all sit back and  and we  . Because we know dang well he's the best you've ever had. And best you'll be able to get and if it was up to some of y'all he'd be gone.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> worried? Don't flatter yourself. i doubt any of them are worried about dogs.
> 
> Gators desperate...having to get back to relevancy?? really? Come on.
> 1980 or 2008, whats more relevant?
> ...



Name one Dawg fan around here that doesn't support coach Richt.

Provide links to threads where we were wanting Richt fired.

I think most every Dawg around here supports coach. Sure, we've been disappointed recently, but I think, for the most part, we stand behind our coach. Now that may not be the case for the rest of our UGA coaches (insert Bobo's name here).

Are you still bitter about these two numbers?17-9 

GO DAWGS! 

That is all!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Name one Dawg fan around here that doesn't support coach Richt.



are you kidding me? y'all are as schizophrenic as a fan base in the country. In about 9 seconds a search provided me this. 

just read 4 out of the first 5 posts. 

you want me to go on?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=715405&highlight=fire+coach+richt


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

Rip says, "id rather go 0-14 than keep Richt"
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7271438&postcount=18


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

Buck says, "lets find someone else"
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7271443&postcount=19


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

elfi says, "richt cant get us there"
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7271451&postcount=20


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

Originally Posted by brownceluse  
I say it's time to pay the big $ for a proven championship coach.



This is just 1 page from 1 thread from last year dog...


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

Jason says,  "If georgia is going to take the next step, Richt has to be gone."
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7272082&postcount=35


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

sac1972 says, "We will never make it to the title game with richt."
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7272095&postcount=36


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

General Lee says, "get chip kelly from oregon" sorry dogs you missed the boat on that one.
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7272400&postcount=65


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> are you kidding me? y'all are as schizophrenic as a fan base in the country. In about 9 seconds a search provided me this.
> 
> just read 4 out of the first 5 posts.
> 
> ...



I remember that thread and just wanted you to go through the trouble searching for it and posting it.

Thing is, you'll find fans from every team ready to fire their coach. No fan base is any different. We all want to win.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

Palmetto says, "the buck falls on Richt, something has to change"
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7273225&postcount=101


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> I remember that thread and just wanted you to go through the trouble searching for it and posting it.
> 
> Thing is, you'll find fans from every team ready to fire their coach. No fan base is any different. We all want to win.



no trouble. it took about 10 seconds of search. many fans do it, thats why the comment was so absurd, especially at this place. Well its raining too hard to train dogs, can't do the honey do list outside. so i have plenty of time to find some good ones for you.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 9, 2013)

Some good research going on up in here....


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

just keepin' it real Accubond.


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 9, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> Palmetto says, "the buck falls on Richt, something has to change"
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7273225&postcount=101



I freely admit how I change my mind on this.

Right now I am solidly in the Pro Richt corner.

Now we drop another big game I'll probably be screaming for his head again.

For me it is all part of being a fan!


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> Rip says, "id rather go 0-14 than keep Richt"
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7271438&postcount=18



That is NOT what I said, click on the link. I have always said I am good if he stays or go. You have changed the words around on mine and I have not deleted or changed anything.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

its pretty much what you said. the guy asked if you went 13-1 won the east, the sec, and got a bcs bowl birth would you be happy and see that as a reason to keep richt.  You said, NO


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> just keepin' it real Accubond.



Changing words is not keeping it real.


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> its exactly what you said. the guy asked if you went 13-1 won the east, the sec, and got a bcs bowl birth would you be happy and see that as a reason to keep richt.  You said, NO



How is "No and I would rather go 0-14 than pull for the tide" the same?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

so the "No" was NOT in response to asking the question- should you keep Richt?


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> so the "No" was NOT in response to asking the question- should you keep Richt?



And you will not find where I come on here supporting him one week and bashing the next, what's your point?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> And you will not find where I come on here supporting him one week and bashing the next, what's your point?



aint nothing personal. my point had nothing to do with you, except someone on this thread said, "Name one dog fan that doesn't support Coach Richt..."  it was quite easy 

no big deal, just showing the guy the fact that there are quite a few dog fans that don't support their coach.


----------



## alanramc (Aug 9, 2013)

I am a bama fan for life !!! So now thats out of the way  when richt starts kicking the guys in the butt for being stuipd  thats when they will  win something  they have the talent just dont know how to contral it !!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 9, 2013)

Alot of these quotes are true though specifically the one about wont win it with richt. Still ain't won it. Early season everyone's on the bandwagon by Carolina or Lsu we will here the chirping again lol.


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2013)

alanramc said:


> I am a bama fan for life !!! So now thats out of the way  when richt starts kicking the guys in the butt for being stuipd  thats when they will  win something  they have the talent just dont know how to contral it !!!!



I don't see a problem with the discipline. These schools like UGA, bama, tenn, auburn...are all recruiting the same type of players with the same mindset. They have just as many or more problems as UGA, you just don't hear about them.


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> aint nothing personal. my point had nothing to do with you, except someone on this thread said, "Name one dog fan that doesn't support Coach Richt..."  it was quite easy
> 
> no big deal, just showing the guy the fact that there are quite a few dog fans that don't support their coach.



You should have asked who supports him 100%. That will be hard to find.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 10, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Yeah, Check this out since you are such a mathematical wiz and I won't make it a personal attack or insult your intelligence. Everytime I drive from Alabama to Georgia 32>28 and on my way back to Alabama 28<32. Need I explain?  Or how about this, BCSNC=UA or BCSNC>UGA. Have a wonderful day.



Nothing to figure, you figured wrong ... again! No No:


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 10, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Ouch.



What, you bumped your head too?


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 10, 2013)

riprap said:


> And you will not find where I come on here supporting him one week and bashing the next, what's your point?



Their point is that they don't have a life and they are searching for it in this thread.  Now the real question ... find me an LSU fan or a Miami Dolphin fan who thinks Nick walks on water!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> just keepin' it real Accubond.




Looks more like an obsession... Why are you so wrapped up in UGA and Richt?? Closet UGA fan?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 11, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=765688


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=765688



We cant control every fan. About like yalls acguy


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 11, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> We cant control every fan. About like yalls acguy



yep. Maybe we can sentence them all to be hurricane or vol fans for a couple years.


----------

